# Bobcats Unveil Alternate Road Uniform



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*










Thoughts?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

Those are sweet - and not threatening to the eyes.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

They should switch to them full time.Their normal unis are hideous and after that they can change their name to something less lame(Even if you can't find a word with the owner's name in it)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

Those are hot, anyone know where I can buy a Morrison one?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

_Vast_ improvement made on those tangerine road unis. Those are awful - these aren't too bad at all.

I think I'd like these even more if they didn't have one of the ugliest guys in the NBA modeling them. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

You'd think a guy that shoots as much as Morrison would have bigger guns than those.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

Morrison gives wiry guys like me hope. Actually I like these a lot. Now hopefully when Magic Johnson buys out Bob Johnson, they can change this teams name to something good instead of the Bobkitties.


----------



## thmst30 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*



Diable said:


> You'd think a guy that shoots as much as Morrison would have bigger guns than those.


Yet they are still bigger than Reddicks guns. :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

It's alright.


----------



## thmst30 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

Man I hope some day these will replace the orange mess they have now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*



HKF said:


> Morrison gives wiry guys like me hope. Actually I like these a lot. Now hopefully when Magic Johnson buys out Bob Johnson, they can change this teams name to something good instead of the Bobkitties.


Maybe the Magic! No, wait...that won't work. 

Oh, Rawse. *canned laughter*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

Awesome, I was thinking about buying either a Home or Away jersey, but now im getting the Alternative.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*



Rawse said:


> I think I'd like these even more if they didn't have one of the ugliest guys in the NBA modeling them. :laugh:


would Rudy Gay in the uniform trip your trigger?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*



nbanoitall said:


> would Rudy Gay in the uniform trip your trigger?


No. Because then he wouldn't be a Grizzly.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Link


> The Bobcats will have a new look in 2006-07, as they unveiled their new alternate team uniform on Wednesday, with blue as the predominant color and accented by the team's other official colors of Bobcats Orange, black and silver. This uniform serves as the second road uniform, to be worn in addition to the orange away uniform the team debuted before the inaugural 2004-05 season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sean May looks much more conditioned than last season.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I like.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Those are soo dope. My favorite jersey's.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I read somewhere awhile ago that while May was injured he was partying all the time, drinking every night and had gained a lot of weight but it doesnt look anything like that


----------



## thmst30 (Jul 1, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> I read somewhere awhile ago that while May was injured he was partying all the time, drinking every night and had gained a lot of weight but it doesnt look anything like that


There was an article just like that, but it was about Kris Jenkins. *Story Here *


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not bad at all.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

thmst30 said:


> There was an article just like that, but it was about Kris Jenkins.


I might be confusing them and i know the article your talking about but i think there was something similar with May


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah i read that article thmst but the one im talking about was written like 3-4 months ago im looking but i cant find it

Welcome to the boards by the way..If your a Panther fan the Carolina Panthers forum is in my signature check it out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Officially my 2nd fav Uni's in the NBA right now . Only ones I like more are the Warriors "The City" throwbacks


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i like em!


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

wow, maybe guys can imagine what felton, okafor and wallace will look like in them coz may and morrison aren't exactly GQ models but i think they look hideous


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

reminds me of the Knicks uni. Nice none the less my eyes don't burn as much


----------



## thmst30 (Jul 1, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> I might be confusing them and i know the article your talking about but i think there was something similar with May


I didn't know that, never saw that article. This is probably a pretty common thing with injured athletes.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I like them. The only issue I see is that they look very much like the Knicks uni's (color combo) to me. My guess is that the orang-ish/tangerine-ish jersey's wille ventually be the altnernate, and this one will be the staple.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Those are sweet! The blue is a little different, but that's what makes it good. They should sport those on the road all the time instead of the orange puke jerseys.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Bobcats Alternate Uniforms Introduced*

not bad.


----------

